# Kia introduces Korea’s first production EV



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, looks like they're competing for "ugliest car of the year award..."


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

PhantomPholly said:


> Wow, looks like they're competing for "ugliest car of the year award..."


and won! 

JR


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow ugly isn't the word! It's amazing the vehicles on the road now that are uglier than homemade crap!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, I really don't get it - why not just make a commercially produced small pickup truck? Perfect for handling and distributing the extra weight; would handle better than a normal pickup due to the weight in the rear end; etc.

There's a reason so many in this group want to convert an S-10, you'd think Detroit and Tokyo could figure this out...


----------

